# kdenlive stürzt ständig ab

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Videoschnitt-Software auf kdenlive gestoßen. Das ließ sich relativ leicht installieren, aber wenn ich das Programmnun aufrufen möchte, gibt es immer wieder einen Programmabsturz, ich komme gar nicht dazu, es mir anzuschauen. Als Abhängigkeit wurden mir ffmpeg und mlt/mlt++ mitgebaut, dazu habe ich noch dvgrab installiert.

Im log kann ich keinerlei Hinweis auf die Ursache für den Zusammenbruch finden - kann es sein, daß ich noch irgendwas am Kernel herumschrauben muß?

----------

## Finswimmer

Hat bei mir auch nie geklappt. Nachdem ich dann aber Kino entdeckt habe, war es mir auch egal.

Tobi

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Hat bei mir auch nie geklappt. Nachdem ich dann aber Kino entdeckt habe, war es mir auch egal.

 

Naja, ich habe einen ganzen Haufen MPGs - Mitschnitte aus dem Fernsehen, teilweise steckt da noch Werbung drin, und die muß natürlich rausgeschnitten werden. Kino kann aber MPGs nicht direkt öffnen, sondern will sie erstmal nach DV umwandeln, was sehr lange dauert und schonmal zu einer Einzeldatei von mehr 10 GB Größe führt. Ich hatte gehofft, daß kdenlive etwas besser funktioniert, und nach den Screenshots auf der kdenlive-Homepage bei Sourceforge scheint da ja allerlei Potential drinszustecken.

----------

## Finswimmer

Achso. Ich dachte du wolltest sowieso DV Dateien bearbeiten.

Gut. Ich ziehe alles zurueck  :Wink: 

Hoffe du bekommst es hin, denn dann wuerde ich es auch nochmal testen.

Tobi

----------

## bell

Wenn es "nur" um Werbung rauschneiden und in einem anderen Format speichern geht, kann ich avidemux empfehlen. Es kann auch diverse Filter auf das Bild anwenden, Ton normalisieren und diverse Vormate lesen und schreiben. Überblend-Effekte o.ä. sind jedoch leider nicht drin.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *bell wrote:*   

> Wenn es "nur" um Werbung rauschneiden und in einem anderen Format speichern geht,

 Das ist zwar wichtig, aber nicht alles.

 *bell wrote:*   

> kann ich avidemux empfehlen. Es kann auch diverse Filter auf das Bild anwenden, Ton normalisieren und diverse Vormate lesen und schreiben. Überblend-Effekte o.ä. sind jedoch leider nicht drin.

 Das hat mir bisher nicht gefallen, aber ich sollte es vielleicht nochmal genauer probieren.

----------

## SvenFischer

In der aktuellen Linux-User 06.2008 steht ein ausführlicher Artikel über kdenlive. Das Programm ist zwischen Cinelerra und Kino eingestuft worden.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> In der aktuellen Linux-User 06.2008 steht ein ausführlicher Artikel über kdenlive

 Interessant - aber wo finde ich das? Ich finde lediglich Ausgabe 5/2008 - http://www.linux-user.de/ausgabe/2008/05/

----------

## firefly

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

>  *SvenFischer wrote:*   In der aktuellen Linux-User 06.2008 steht ein ausführlicher Artikel über kdenlive Interessant - aber wo finde ich das? Ich finde lediglich Ausgabe 5/2008 - http://www.linux-user.de/ausgabe/2008/05/

 

die 2008/06 erscheint erst morgen.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *firefly wrote:*   

> die 2008/06 erscheint erst morgen.

 So, jetzt ist die Ausgabe da - aber wie befürchtet steht genau dieser Artikel nicht online   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

